# 2012 Pinarello bikes



## AnthonyL88

Here are some very nice pictures on the 2012 Pinarello bikes.

https://picasaweb.google.com/display.swacchi/Pinarello2012#5621204376961030066


----------



## c_rex

That was a lot of pics. Thanks Anthony!


----------



## masi85

A lot of great pictures! Finally we see some official pictures of Ultegra Di2 6770. Interesting how they made the FP Uno look like a FP3 except in hydroformed alluminum.


----------



## Noobs_together

WOW thats just THE BOMB


----------



## southparkcycles

The 2012 line up is great all carbon frames took major upgrades the us lines us a little different than the euro the ultegra di2 fpq will be 5500 there is also a paris version as well will post a full review when we return from treviso


----------



## kbwh

*?*

What looks like a KOBH mold, but the Dogma name is on the down tube. What gives?


----------



## AnthonyL88

I think u are right!! It does look like a KOBH frame with a Dogma name on the down tube.


----------



## Cinelli 82220

The link to that gallery was posted over a week ago in another thread. 

It looks like they renamed the KOBH, it is now Dogma K. Probably has more to do with branding/marketing than any design factor. The "Century Ride" decals suggest it may be marketed as a Dogma for non-racers. More comfortable and more relaxed handling are supposed to be KOBH traits.


----------



## kbwh

I looked at other pix in the link and it seems to me that you're nailing it, Cinelli.
The pro teams only used the KOBH for Roubaix this year, so it needs a marketing pitch which more clearly puts it in the Synapse/Roubaix/Infinito segment.

Will they stick with the announced ROKH name for the lower cf grade version?


----------



## cycleboyco

Not sure how long it has been up, but the Pinarello site now shows the 2012 line and the KOBH is gone (replaced by the DogmaK) but the Rokh is there. The original Dogma is still there as well but in fairly limited colors. Now that they have renamed the KOBH, I wonder if it's price will jump back up to Dogma levels. 

Will be curious to see what Dogma2 colors are coming to the US - hopefully, for my sake, they include 615 and 633.


----------



## AnthonyL88

cycleboyco said:


> Not sure how long it has been up, but the Pinarello site now shows the 2012 line and the KOBH is gone (replaced by the DogmaK) but the Rokh is there.  The original Dogma is still there as well but in fairly limited colors. Now that they have renamed the KOBH, I wonder if it's price will jump back up to Dogma levels.
> 
> Will be curious to see what Dogma2 colors are coming to the US - hopefully, for my sake, they include 615 and 633.


Team Sky Rainforest Green
Movi Bianco 620
CDE 633
Bianco 613
POS Bianco 614
BOB 612


----------



## southparkcycles

Cinelli is right. No changes in the KOBH other than the name for that reason.


----------



## DiegoMontoya

The old KOBH is the new Dogma K. It will not, however, be available in the US.


----------



## vmaxx4

Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## aalameer

Many thanks for the photos.


----------



## Special Eyes

Nice bikes. Lousy graphics.


----------



## Rocket-Sauce

It seems like the paint/color schemes are great only on odd years....

'07 nice, '08 not so great, '09 great, '10 less so, '11 great, '12 not so great....


----------



## ThreeD

For some reason I can't stop drooling  Thanks for the pics..


----------



## shokhead

cycleboyco said:


> Not sure how long it has been up, but the Pinarello site now shows the 2012 line and the KOBH is gone (replaced by the DogmaK) but the Rokh is there. The original Dogma is still there as well but in fairly limited colors. Now that they have renamed the KOBH, I wonder if it's price will jump back up to Dogma levels.
> 
> Will be curious to see what Dogma2 colors are coming to the US - hopefully, for my sake, they include 615 and 633.


I'm looking at a 2012 ROKIH in Bicycling mag. ROKH down the fork and seat tube.


----------



## NJBiker72

DiegoMontoya said:


> The old KOBH is the new Dogma K. It will not, however, be available in the US.


That's a shame. It was on a very short list for me. Biggest problem finding a good LBS. Italy is definitely too far.


----------



## Cinelli 82220

NJBiker72 said:


> That's a shame. It was on a very short list for me. Biggest problem finding a good LBS. Italy is definitely too far.


Every shop in the world is your LBS...Wiggle, Ribble, Shinybikes, they are all good 

Hell will freeze over before I deny myself a bike just because it's not imported here.


----------



## RM27

Anyone have a time frame for 2012 Paris in U.S.? I heard December, hoping it was sooner.


----------



## shokhead

Ask one of these.
http://www.pinarellousa.com/rokh/


----------



## RM27

shokhead said:


> Ask one of these.
> http://www.pinarellousa.com/rokh/


Thanks.


----------



## PsychoMike

Its obvious now that the Rokh has sloping geometry. I sure hope it doesn't trickle to the other frames


----------



## LouisVuitton

You know, I just don't like how they changed the Pinarello logo going up the downtube as a spiral instead of being straight. It really turns me off. They kept it straight on the 2010 and even on some of the previous Prince models.


----------

